# fluffy



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)




----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Fluffy is looking good! Nice pics!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

looks like your taking some good shots with the new cam.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> looks like your taking some good shots with the new cam.


Thanks, there are so many settings compared to my old camera, it is going to take a while to figure it all out.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

wow thats a great looking fishh


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

One of my favorite rhoms on here...very nice and love the big hump on him


----------



## MrX (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi
This Rhom looks very cool!
If i had money i´d buy exactly so one!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

that thing is awesome dude.
lookin at him... fluffy wouldnt be the first thing that comes to mind...
but it seems to work.
nice color


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Very good!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

One of the few rhoms i remember from back when I first joined here... looks better than ever!!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

got a full tank shot?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Beautiful Chomp.....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

One of the sweetes diamond rhoms I've ever seen.







too!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

beautiful diamond mate, reall one hell of a specimen........congrats


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks everyone! I have had him about 2.5 years now I couldn't be hapier as his colors seem to get more vivid every year.

I work on the full tank shot after the OSU game today


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Fluffy has a certain smirk on its face. Ready for lunch.
Nice.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Great looking rhom..
Very very high back..


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

great high back diamond rhombeus, congratulations!!!
Tommy


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

fluffy looks like shes ready for some prey lol. thats a beautiful p! amazing coloration, love the eyes. her body is absolutely huge compared to her head, makes her look very powerful. awesome awesome pic


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Fluffy looks like a real bad ass. That is one of the best looking rhoms I have ever seen.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I appreciate the kind words everyone! He/she swims in the powerhead current about 12 hours a day and seems to swim back and forth across the tank when I shut it off.

He has always had the blue shimmer but I feel that since he only really likes to eat Krill, it has helped enhance the coloration.

I think he has almost grown more vertically than he has in total length. I was just thinking the other day that I may want to upgrade him to a 180gal with a bigger power head in the future.









below is a couple of shots when I first got him about 2.5 years ago to give you an idea of his growth.


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

You really did a great job beefing him up! great looking p!


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

are you the guy that got bit by your rhom?....Thats a very awesome fish though.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Yanfloist said:


> are you the guy that got bit by your rhom?....Thats a very awesome fish though.


no that is a another member on the board here with a similar looking fish. I hope I never get bit by him..any P arround the 10" range could do some real damage.

thanks for the compliment on the fish btw


----------

